# 60X Custom Strings now accepting applications for 2011 Shooting Staff



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

60X Custom Strings is now taking applications for our 2011 Shooting Staff. We will be looking to add 5-20 more shooters for 2011. Please forward all shooting resumes to 
[email protected] Please include a little bio about yourself, your shooting and how you could help promote our products and company. Also please note if you are currently using our strings. A little bit of info on our staff. Our staff benefits are performance driven. We have 3 levels of staff shooters with benefits ranging from discounts to free strings. Our top level positions are earned and rarely just given out. As a small business we monitor our staff very closely to see who's doing what for us. The more you do for us...the more we can do for you. We're looking for shooters that believe in our product. What we're not looking for is someone just looking to be a 'staffer'. I would like to thank all of our current staff for doing a great job so far in 2010 and look forward to being bigger and better in 2011. You can check us out at www.60XCustomStrings.com


----------



## The Deer Slayer (Dec 19, 2009)

Well said Brad. This is a great opportunity to become part of a great company.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## apache64D (Aug 30, 2010)

Email Sent


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

keep the resumes coming. Looks like some tough decisions are ahead of us.


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

email sent


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks Brad.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

First class strings and great guy to deal with! Glad to be aboard Brad!


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Why is it so hard to make a decision. I wish we could accept everyone.


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

dont know man. Just go with what your gut tells you.


----------



## squish2519 (Dec 14, 2006)

Email sent!


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Which email did you use? Nothing has come through on my end.


----------



## squish2519 (Dec 14, 2006)

60X said:


> Which email did you use? Nothing has come through on my end.


Probably cause you already responded to my email with resume. Can't wait to get your strings on my Mystic!


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Opps. You are correct.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Keep the resumes coming. Looks like AT has alot of great shooters on here.


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

bump


----------



## mo taxidermy (Sep 9, 2010)

Email sent.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

When do these need to be submitted by?


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

I would prefer to have these by Dec 1st but will take them until Jan 1st. We hope to have our staff finalized by the first of the year.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## squish2519 (Dec 14, 2006)

Bump for a great string!


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## coelkbowhunter (Jul 16, 2006)

Email just sent out.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

TTT Keep them coming


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

ttt..:thumbs_up


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

TTT A couple more weeks and we'll be starting the interview process


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

Email sent for your consideration.:mg:


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

E-mail sent.
Don.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Another week or so and we will be starting the interview process. Please include as much infomation about you and your archery. We're over 400 resumes so far. I have no idea how we're going to narrow this down to 20 selections.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

we've started the selection process. Alot of you will be hearing from us soon


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## coelkbowhunter (Jul 16, 2006)

Do you put speed buttons on where factory string have them.


----------



## SHUEY (Jan 24, 2008)

TTT for a great string


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

coelkbowhunter said:


> Do you put speed buttons on where factory string have them.


We do offer speed nocks with shrink tubing at .60 each. We have specs for alot of bows or can use customer supplied specs.


----------



## coelkbowhunter (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks.Hope i get on your staff.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

We're a little behind on our interviews and selections but still hope to get everything done this month.


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

60X,

If a guy hasn't heard back from you yet, is it a pretty good guess he didn't make your staff? just wondering.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

We're way behind on our staff process. No one has heard anything yet. We're way behind on strings and have been working with some bow companies on some OEM work for 2011. Lately our focus has been on finding employees versus staff shooters. We still hope to have everything ready for the first of the year so we'll see.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

The selection process is underway. 427 emails sent out yesterday to everyone that applied. If you applied and didn't get an email let me know. If you still want to apply get your info in ASAP.


----------



## apache64D (Aug 30, 2010)

yay for getting an email!


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Almost there guys and gals. Still waiting to hear back from a few.


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm a happy new member of the 60X strings club. Thanks Brad.


----------

